# New Here



## Triggered (May 29, 2020)

Hello everyone 👋
Happy to have found this board 👍


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Triggered! Lots of good folks here -- join in when you can!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome to TAM!!!! Hope you feel comfortable sharing your story here...there's lots of great people with wonderful advice and experiences here.


----------

